# My cat swallowed piece of a fake plant...how long to pass?



## kgrey (Jan 19, 2005)

My 4 year old himalayan swallowed a piece of a fake plant. It was like a strand of grass...but it is much stiffer than grass and the end is sharp which is why it worries me. Not sure how big a piece she chewed off. She has eaten plastic pieces from plants before and small sections of thin sticks and they have passed. We found them in the litter box...that's how we knew. I thought we had removed everything w/in her reach but we missed this one.

It has been 2 hours...I have been watching her every second. She just threw up a little liquid but no grass piece yet. She seems ok. I will take her to the vet 1st thing in the morning...unless she starts to show signs of distress.

How long does it normally take for a cat to pass food?


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

24 - 48 hours.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Poor baby  My Pumpkin likes to eat things, too. They love to keep us on our toes :wink: 

Be sure to keep an eye on her for vomiting, as this can indicate an obstruction. Also, make sure she isn't straining to use the litter box.

Good luck and let us know what happens.


----------

